

The Anonymous are petitioning to legalize DDoS attacks - adorable
https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/make-distributed-denial-service-ddos-legal-form-protesting/X3drjwZY

======
jejones3141
DDoS attacks can trivially go on indefinitely; protests that actually require
physical presence don't go on forever. Bogus analogy.

